# What Is The % Of Women Drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There is wide disparity in the numbers given by the Companies and the Data compiled by SherpaShare:

*Why do women like driving for Lyft, Sidecar and Uber?*
Carolyn Said
http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Why-do-women-like-driving-for-Lyft-Sidecar-and-5830862.php

*"Lyft said a third of its drivers are women, while Sidecar said 40 percent are. Uber did not provide data."*

*What percent of rideshare drivers are women?*
https://www.sherpashare.com/share/w...are-drivers-are-women-this-will-surprise-you/


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Women cabbie in New York City I have never seen one in 15 years. At the meeting in Las Vegas for Uber grand opening 6 women out of 165 people in the room where women in the meeting I attended. What is the turnover rate after one year that the question I would like to know. 
In Las Vegas 10,000 cabbies very few ladies perhaps 100 at most.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SherpaShare Responds:


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is an article that was published today in The Seattle Times:

http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2024816721_uberlyftfemaledriversxml.html


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

well i do know handful of women driver in Charleston Market.. maybe it varies per market> who knows?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Can we please get more respondents to this poll.
Thanx!


----------



## buckeye12 (Aug 19, 2014)

I drive for Uber in Columbus OH, and the majority of riders that I get are surprised and say they've never had a woman driver. I've only been driving for three months, but it seems like there are very few female Uber drivers in my area.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

duck dodger IV said:


> I bet Lyft/Uber fudges the numbers by totaling all female-sound names and dividing that by all drivers, whether you're inactive or not.


I wouldn't doubt that. I've had some drivers I thought were going to be women until they showed up (names like Yeghia and Sharon. - I think these are male Armenian names.)

That said, I haven't had one female driver in L.A. since May. I take Uber about 4x a week. I know that's not a scientific study or anything.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

ernmack33 said:


> I drive for Uber in Columbus OH, and the majority of riders that I get are surprised and say they've never had a woman driver. I've only been driving for three months, but it seems like there are very few female Uber drivers in my area.


I get the same thing...

except for being WHITE....smh


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a closed Facebook group for Cleveland Uber-only or Uber/Lyft drivers that has 69 members (giggle), and 23 of them are female, FWIW.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nashville has a handful, at least, on Black. No idea about X. 

And you'd have to pay me to use Sherpa Share


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Women drivers, no survivors


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> Women drivers, no survivors


Hahahahaha ... I bet people tell you you're really funny.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is wide disparity in the numbers given by the Companies and the Data compiled by SherpaShare:
> 
> *Why do women like driving for Lyft, Sidecar and Uber?*
> Carolyn Said
> ...


does it really matter?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

It does and it doesn't. I don't care what gender my driver is, but Uber, Lyft, Sidecar, etc. having an exponentially larger number of female drivers than taxi companies do is nothing but positive PR for the ridesharing industry.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

*"Lyft said a third of its drivers are women, while Sidecar said 40 percent are. Uber did not provide data."
What percent of rideshare drivers are women?*

Let me paint you guys a little picture. I've been an Uber driver for a couple of months now. Made reasonable beer money and enjoyed the work a lot.
Much to my surprise, I got an email from Uber office telling me my ratings were too low and if they didn't improve I would be 'removed from the platform' ... that shook me up. I made an appointment to go in and talk to them.
When I got to their office, staffed by eight people all aged under ten, I sat down to wait, alongside with five other Drivers Under Threat of Removal.
Up till then I hadn't ever imagined such a scenario. I thought that as long as you were a pleasant, well-adjusted person with a clean car and an unblemished driving history you would be, well, certainly as good as anyone else out there ...
Anyway.
So there we all are waiting: FOUR WOMEN, and a guy in Middle Eastern clothing.
Four women, all waiting to potentially get the chop?
What?
Of course I had noticed the number of times people got into my car and said, "Hey, you're the first lady driver I ever had on Uber."
And of course I had noticed that about 80% - yes, EIGHTY PER CENT - of my clients were young men - that is, men under 35.
That means only two in ten of my RIDERS are females ...
Something's not right here ...
Anyways. Eventually I was called in to sit in front of the kid who was to review my case. While he talked to me he did not once look me in the eye, just kept his gaze firmly fixed on the screen (reminded me of the British comedy where the bank clerk always says to prospective borrowers, "Computer says NO!")
He told me I was receiving consistent high ratings for my personality: "You seem like a nice person, but your ratings are erratic."
He gave me a lecture. He gave me another chance.
I was furious but it was clear that if I had said ANYTHING in rebuttal he would have said ... "I'm sorry, Computer Says No." I sat on my rage.
Now. Here is my thought to share with you: On average, who do you think is a better risk?
A person (who happens to be a woman) with a couple of decades' driving experience - in all conditions, in several countries - and has NEVER had an accident of any kind, not one, ever ... versus a guy aged under 25, period?
Jokes aside ... there is a reason why there are so few women drivers compared to men, even though the work during daylight hours is perfect for women and it is this: The riders.
The riders, predominantly young men and sniffy young women, cannot relate to a female driver old enough to be their parent and they judge me according to a different set of values. No question.
Having put in nearly 100 hours, I see a pattern - and it is clearly one that extended to the other three women who were waiting there with me expecting to receive the chop.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> *"Lyft said a third of its drivers are women, while Sidecar said 40 percent are. Uber did not provide data."
> What percent of rideshare drivers are women?*
> 
> Let me paint you guys a little picture. I've been an Uber driver for a couple of months now. Made reasonable beer money and enjoyed the work a lot.
> ...


One of our drivers is 60, gray-blonde,way young at heart, an absolute hoot! She plays the "little old lady" card like a fiddle to get past parking nazis, etc....but drives like an Andretti! She can definitely hold her own against the guys.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> *"Lyft said a third of its drivers are women, while Sidecar said 40 percent are. Uber did not provide data."
> What percent of rideshare drivers are women?*
> 
> Let me paint you guys a little picture. I've been an Uber driver for a couple of months now. Made reasonable beer money and enjoyed the work a lot.
> ...


What was that Movie called where everyone over 30 was killed off to help ensure a perfect world existed?

Uber is giving me those vibes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What was that Movie called where everyone over 30 was killed off to help ensure a perfect world existed?
> 
> Uber is giving me those vibes.


Cocoon?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Cocoon?


It was Sci-Fi I think. The ol' brain cells are failing me.

Just had a thought which shows how old i am - I've never worn a baseball cap backwards.!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Women

http://www.myfreecams.com/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What was that Movie called where everyone over 30 was killed off to help ensure a perfect world existed?
> 
> Uber is giving me those vibes.


Logans run?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Logans run?


*Bingo!*
*I can sleep now.*
*Oh btw, have you been affected by the horrible bushfires circling Adelaide?*


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> One of our drivers is 60, gray-blonde,way young at heart, an absolute hoot! She plays the "little old lady" card like a fiddle to get past parking nazis, etc....but drives like an Andretti! She can definitely hold her own against the guys.


That I have have to 'hold my own against the guys' absolutely and utterly proves my point. 
Why do I have to hold my own against anyone? 
Either I get into my own licensed and insured car and drive people safely and reliably to their destination, or I don't. My driving record speaks for itself. 
Uber needs to look at their marketing strategy ... 
Not only do they not have equity among female drivers - they also do not attract enough female RIDERS. And from talking to my few female riders that that is because they do not want to take the RISK of getting into the car with a strange man.
Essentially 50% of a potential market won't risk it ... but they would feel fine if the driver was a woman.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> And of course I had noticed that about 80% - yes, EIGHTY PER CENT - of my clients were young men - that is, men under 35.


What times do you typically drive? Early week day mornings I typically get mainly males heading to the city for work, during the day it's more 50/50 split. Weekends, it's more or less 50/50 each way also. I typically prefer female PAX, but I do worry about driving them because I like to check my mirrors (all of them) while driving, and when they are sitting in the back behind the driver side passenger seat, I feel like they make think I'm trying to check them out while checking my blind spot LOL


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> My driving record speaks for itself.


Driving record is very much subjective. I don't know you, and having only ever taken 2 rides as a PAX (both male drivers) I obviously haven't been on a trip with you. A clean driving record with Qld Transport means very little IMO. And having seen the number of insane things Taxi drivers do on our roads, it backs this up even more - I've followed Taxi drivers that I could put off the road immediately for the number of driving infringements I've seen them pull within 5 minutes of following them. A good/clean driving record could possibly mean you haven't done something wrong at the wrong time and been caught.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> That I have have to 'hold my own against the guys' absolutely and utterly proves my point.
> Why do I have to hold my own against anyone?
> Either I get into my own licensed and insured car and drive people safely and reliably to their destination, or I don't. My driving record speaks for itself.
> Uber needs to look at their marketing strategy ...
> ...


When my Wife goes out for a shift of regulars and Ubering, she gets far more tips (and compliments) than I do - Grrrrrř!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When my Wife goes out for a shift of regulars and Ubering, she gets far more tips (and compliments) than I do - Grrrrrř!


What are these "tips" you talk about?

I've been tipped twice, and as per Uber rules, I've declined twice until they insisted. Bugger all people tip here in Brisbane, and by that I mean < .5 percent.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> What are these "tips" you talk about?
> 
> I've been tipped twice, and as per Uber rules, I've declined twice until they insisted. Bugger all people tip here in Brisbane, and by that I mean < .5 percent.


Tips - Cash, loading up the quote, chocolates, flowers, gingerbread house, Christmas pudding. Yep she gets the good ones.

Please don't be a Uber loser - never knock back a tip. That is a compliment and acknowledgement from a fellow human. They have appreciated your efforts in picking them up and skill getting them home smoothly and safely.

Whereas UBER doesn't give a stuff about the extra effort its good drivers put in. That is made abundantly clear by their crazy "no tipping policy".

Be gracious and accept all tips! **** UBER with a star post and ram!!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Tips - Cash, loading up the quote, chocolates, flowers, gingerbread house, Christmas pudding. Yep she gets the good ones.
> 
> Please don't be a Uber loser - never knock back a tip. That is a compliment and acknowledgement from a fellow human. They have appreciated your efforts in picking them up and skill getting them home smoothly and safely.
> 
> ...


Cheers. I'll keep that in mind. I should have said, the two or so people who insisted I take a tip were the only people that tipped me. Tipping in Australia is just not a natural thing to do, though I do notice that most coffee shops (who charge $5 for .50c worth of coffee) often have tip jars on the counter. I'm guessing Australia is probably more a cashless society than most western countries, I NEVER carry cash on me - not even spare coins.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Hubby does more actual driving than I do so I can't say for sure who gets more tips. I've had 19 fares and only 1 tip, but he's had many more fares and a few more tips. The one thing that he really gets a laugh out of is the fact that I know their whole life story by the time they get out of my car. People talk to me, they always have so it only seems natural that it would transfer over to this gig as well.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> That I have have to 'hold my own against the guys' absolutely and utterly proves my point.
> Why do I have to hold my own against anyone?
> Either I get into my own licensed and insured car and drive people safely and reliably to their destination, or I don't. My driving record speaks for itself.
> Uber needs to look at their marketing strategy ...
> ...


Wow ..um...was just striking a little pleasant conversation and boasting about our lady. "Holding her own" is just a saying, it means she's easily equal.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When my Wife goes out for a shift of regulars and Ubering, she gets far more tips (and compliments) than I do - Grrrrrř!


If I drove, I'd lose our clients -physically (I hardly drive in Austin) and financially (I have a sailor's tongue in bad traffic, like a tic).


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm directionally challenged and have never lived in San Antonio so I'm totally reliant on the GPS and I was worried about my cathartic verbalization in traffic, but I've managed to keep it all in my head and not let it pop out of my mouth


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Antqueen, if your ratings are low, the first thing to check to make sure the car is clean and in good order. The second thing: talk less. Especially if you are a BlackCar driver.

Female drivers who are chatty will often be perceived as overly chatty. It's not something you can change.

I don't drive for Uber anymore. In the end, the sexism was definitely getting to me as I was sometimes dealing with male clients who, a) if I didn't seem to take the route they usually did, made an assumption I didn't know where I was going and b) just ****ing HAD to close the trunk, themselves, even when I specifically told them not to. Those guys shouldn't be taking BlackCars, they should be taking UberX and taxis.


----------



## Uberdriver1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am a white woman driver in Atlanta. Clients are surprised 1. that I'm a woman, 2. that I am white, and 3. that I'm old enough to be their grandmother.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I get 1 and 3 a lot! No one believes that I have 7 kids and 9 grandkids LOL


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Cheers. I'll keep that in mind. I should have said, the two or so people who insisted I take a tip were the only people that tipped me. Tipping in Australia is just not a natural thing to do, though I do notice that most coffee shops (who charge $5 for .50c worth of coffee) often have tip jars on the counter. I'm guessing Australia is probably more a cashless society than most western countries, I NEVER carry cash on me - not even spare coins.


Mate, if you do a good job in a "service industry" its convention, and a little benifit that considerate people like to give good workers.

Uber simply doesn't care for its good drivers - its ALL TALK


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> If I drove, I'd lose our clients -physically (I hardly drive in Austin) and financially (I have a sailor's tongue in bad traffic, like a tic).


Don't call them transfers - say they are getting a "Colourful Tour"!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> *Bingo!*
> *I can sleep now.*
> *Oh btw, have you been affected by the horrible bushfires circling Adelaide?*


Happy new year Syd. We live on the north east side of the city closer to the beach than the hills, so we have been unaffected so far. Was good to hear your guys came over to help. S.A has been really lucky with this fire though, it could have been much worse. Glad i was able to help you sleep.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> *"Lyft said a third of its drivers are women, while Sidecar said 40 percent are. Uber did not provide data."
> What percent of rideshare drivers are women?*
> 
> Let me paint you guys a little picture. I've been an Uber driver for a couple of months now. Made reasonable beer money and enjoyed the work a lot.
> ...


I guess its kind of like being a male waiter at Hooters. Their customers demand something and rate accordingly. I would suggest driving for Lyft, their business model is much more accommodating to women. Even the slogan says it, "your friend with a car", whereas Uber is "everyone's private driver", it paints an image in the customer's eye, and you aren't filling that image as a female on Uber, just as a male waiter doesn't fill the "tacky yet unrefined" image of a Hooters waiter.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> One of our drivers is 60, gray-blonde,way young at heart, an absolute hoot! She plays the "little old lady" card like a fiddle to get past parking nazis, etc....but drives like an Andretti! She can definitely hold her own against the guys.





anOzzieUber said:


> What times do you typically drive? Early week day mornings I typically get mainly males heading to the city for work, during the day it's more 50/50 split. Weekends, it's more or less 50/50 each way also. I typically prefer female PAX, but I do worry about driving them because I like to check my mirrors (all of them) while driving, and when they are sitting in the back behind the driver side passenger seat, I feel like they make think I'm trying to check them out while checking my blind spot LOL


YES, you are right to worry about female riders in that way - they ARE concerned you are checking them out - it is one reason they are nervous about using any cabs, but Uber/private ride cabs especially - they feel especially at risk of predatory strangers. 
Also, I don't know which city you drive in - so I can only speak for my own city in terms of number of riders of each gender - here, my experience is 20% riders are lone female riders.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Glad to see you are also aware of the messages that Uber marketing delivers! Unfortunately we don't have Lyft in Australia yet - and in that regard, Uber is ahead and developing the market for the others to come in; up to now conventional taxi companies have held the monopoly and the model change is still creating waves.



RideshareGuru said:


> I guess its kind of like being a male waiter at Hooters. Their customers demand something and rate accordingly. I would suggest driving for Lyft, their business model is much more accommodating to women. Even the slogan says it, "your friend with a car", whereas Uber is "everyone's private driver", it paints an image in the customer's eye, and you aren't filling that image as a female on Uber, just as a male waiter doesn't fill the "tacky yet unrefined" image of a Hooters waiter.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Mate, if you do a good job in a "service industry" its convention, and a little benifit that considerate people like to give good workers.
Uber simply doesn't care for its good drivers - its ALL TALK.

Thank you SydneyUber - it has taken me a very short time to work that out! Brisbane Uber Office is quite obviously competing with Syd and Melb for overall ratings ... not paying attention to what might not be working for their city. Since the Uber Office is made up of young men exactly like the ones I drive ... no need to be surprised they behave exactly like my customers ...


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I get 1 and 3 a lot! No one believes that I have 7 kids and 9 grandkids LOL


You mean you get ratings of 1 and 3??? Out of 5? Where 5 is best?
Where do you check out your ratings Casandria - I do use the Uber iPhone but can never find my ratings - please share information?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I meant that I get 1 and 3 of the list a lot LOL People are surprised that I'm a woman and a grandma


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> Thanks for the reply. Glad to see you are also aware of the messages that Uber marketing delivers! Unfortunately we don't have Lyft in Australia yet - and in that regard, Uber is ahead and developing the market for the others to come in; up to now conventional taxi companies have held the monopoly and the model change is still creating waves.


I have a good joke about slogans:

A man walks into a bar, as he walks up to place his order, he notices that there are no women in the bar at all, and it dawns on him that he's in a gay bar. He's unflustered and decides to order anyway. He orders a beer and the bartender promptly asks him, "What is the name of your penis, Sir?". The customer says that that is an unacceptable question and he won't buy his beer if he has to answer that question. The bartender tells him to relax, it's the custom of the bar to share your penis name. For example he says, "My penis's name is Ford, because quality is job #1." The bartender goes on, "Jake's penis's name is Snickers because it really satisfies". After thinking about it for a minute, the man says, "Bartender, give me that beer, my penis's name is 'Secret'!". The bartender obliges and says, "Why Secret, sir?". The man says, "Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman!"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm directionally challenged and have never lived in San Antonio so I'm totally reliant on the GPS and I was worried about my cathartic verbalization in traffic, but I've managed to keep it all in my head and not let it pop out of my mouth


I know that I'm hopeless ! But I am great in the office, do all the IT work, and detail a ride like no other


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> YES, you are right to worry about female riders in that way - they ARE concerned you are checking them out - it is one reason they are nervous about using any cabs, but Uber/private ride cabs especially - they feel especially at risk of predatory strangers.
> Also, I don't know which city you drive in - so I can only speak for my own city in terms of number of riders of each gender - here, my experience is 20% riders are lone female riders.


I mentioned in an earlier post, I work in Brisbane, and my count of gender % is entirely different to what you are seeing. I have no answer to why that would be - at a rough guess I'd say I get may 40-45% female.

The predatory stranger comment is a bit off though. Do all women really think that all men just want to have their way with them? It's not the case, it's a very very small minority that do the wrong thing. It's like a straight guy walking into a gay bar and assuming every guy in the place wants to bend them over - it simply isn't the case. I'm not gay, not that there is anything wrong with it


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> I do use the Uber iPhone but can never find my ratings - please share information?


This has been explained several times. It is clearly shown in the bottom right corner of the driver app when you are logged on.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> This has been explained several times. It is clearly shown in the bottom right corner of the driver app when you are logged on.
> 
> View attachment 3291


Thank you! I have NEVER seen that panel on my phone ... I will check to see if I can find it when I go out driving now.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I wouldn't doubt that. I've had some drivers I thought were going to be women until they showed up (names like Yeghia and Sharon. - I think these are male Armenian names.)
> 
> That said, I haven't had one female driver in L.A. since May. I take Uber about 4x a week. I know that's not a scientific study or anything.


I'm a female driver in LA. I constantly get passengers who say I am their first female driver. It does seem however that Lyft has more female drivers in LA than Uber. Not sure why.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> This has been explained several times. It is clearly shown in the bottom right corner of the driver app when you are logged on.
> 
> View attachment 3291


Okay. I just got home from a few hours of driving. I have checked. That panel with the star rating does not show up on my phone - as far as I can see and my vision is pretty good.
When does it appear on yours? Before you star-rate? After you star-rate? Is there an option to go back and look at the client after the ride has been closed or something??
I don't care how stupid I look - I just want to find out what is going on with this.
Thanks
AntQ


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm a female driver in LA. I constantly get passengers who say I am their first female driver. It does seem however that Lyft has more female drivers in LA than Uber. Not sure why.


Thanks for that reply - it is really interesting to hear that you;re driving in LA where, I imagine, Uber is HUGE??? How busy are you there? Very interested to hear more.
We don't have Lyft in Australia yet but as soon as it gets here I will work for both you can be sure - I really enjoy the work, much to my surprise - although it's taken me a while to get better at it!

Most importantly, Gemgirlia, have you got any theories about why there are so few women drivers - and I now know that applies everywhere. Someone from New York, earlier in this thread, mentioned they had been driving cabs for 15 years and never met a female cab driver in all their time driving regular cabs.
What is this about do you think?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Perhaps it's that females generally don't like the driving type jobs. It's not that Uber or Taxi's say "you are female, you can't drive" or anything like that. I was in the transport industry for over 10 years, and there were < 5% female contractors - maybe heavy lifting, sweating like a pig all day and getting dirty didn't appeal to them?

Or perhaps part of the Taxi/Uber industry is dealing with intoxicated PAX - males tend to be 100% worse when drunk than women in my experience, maybe female drivers aren't comfortable with a car full of intoxicated *********? I know I'm not, and I'm a guy.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> No, I meant that I get 1 and 3 of the list a lot LOL People are surprised that I'm a woman and a grandma


If the picture in your profile is you now, then sure I would flirt with you irrespective of whether you are a grandma


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> This has been explained several times. It is clearly shown in the bottom right corner of the driver app when you are logged on.
> 
> View attachment 3291


That rating at the bottom right of your iPhone is never accurate. Uber's weekly summary says I have a 5 but my iPhone shows 4.82 and has been stuck there for ever, one thing though that on my iPhone it has never been less than 4.82. Another thing you want to note is that the rider's see my rating at 4.9 so is this rating synched across the device/platforms? Or is the rating system just garbage?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Uber9 You're very sweet 

@Antqueen Not sure about the iPhone app, but on the android one, it's at the top right, but it rounds. You can see your actual rating if you login to your driver account. You can also see your trips and upcoming invoice so you know exactly how much you will be paid. Mine shows 4.94, but on the app, it shows 5. Not sure what the pax see.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What was that Movie called where everyone over 30 was killed off to help ensure a perfect world existed?
> 
> Uber is giving me those vibes.


Logans Run ??


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know about 80/20 percentage split males/females riders.
It's about 50/50 in SF.
When I drove in the mornings I felt like it's 80/20 females/males split. Most of them young and pretty and going to professional jobs in Financial District.
Also standing early at the bus stops are predominantly females. Feels like only women working here. Lol.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Uber9 said:


> That rating at the bottom right of your iPhone is never accurate. Uber's weekly summary says I have a 5 but my iPhone shows 4.82 and has been stuck there for ever, one thing though that on my iPhone it has never been less than 4.82. Another thing you want to note is that the rider's see my rating at 4.9 so is this rating synched across the device/platforms? Or is the rating system just garbage?


Thank you. My rating for my riders has always been 5. My rating on my iPhone is 5. But on the dashboard it is lower than that. Someone's lying.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> YES, you are right to worry about female riders in that way - they ARE concerned you are checking them out - it is one reason they are nervous about using any cabs, but Uber/private ride cabs especially - they feel especially at risk of predatory strangers.
> Also, I don't know which city you drive in - so I can only speak for my own city in terms of number of riders of each gender - here, my experience is 20% riders are lone female riders.


Totally right Queen Ant!

In my cab days i built up a healthy client base of regular late night travellers. Most from local bank call centres (before Indian & Philippino call centres), & 80% female. Males dont understand the controlled fear that most Women have getting into a cab with a stranger. There are so many bad stories that a female rider will have their radar on for tge slightest hint of trouble.

Many women are alarmed if a driver makes a favourable comment on what she is wearing, how they smell, their hair. Innocent questions about who they work for or simply their home address ( necessary if driving them home! ) can and are misconstrued by over-careful solitary female riders.

Many Runs in those days were over an hour, so i was able make them feel comfortable, safe and sell them on the advantages of having there own private driver.

Many female passengers became friends - after 6 years of regular rides one became my Wife!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Logans Run ??


Yep, that right. You get the runners up prize.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Totally right Queen Ant!
> 
> In my cab days i built up a healthy client base of regular late night travellers. Most from local bank call centres (before Indian & Philippino call centres), & 80% female. Males dont understand the controlled fear that most Women have getting into a cab with a stranger. There are so many bad stories that a female rider will have their radar on for tge slightest hint of trouble.
> 
> ...


LOVE THE CLOSING LINE, Sydney Uber  Six years of riding and talking - sounds like a relationship made in heaven 

Maybe there is a special market niche here? D'you think?? What qualifications would you have to offer - and what tests would drivers have to pass - to make such a specialised service really work - ie a service that offers 100% guaranteed safe, private transport to women and perhaps to the elderly???


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> LOVE THE CLOSING LINE, Sydney Uber  Six years of riding and talking - sounds like a relationship made in heaven
> 
> Maybe there is a special market niche here? D'you think?? What qualifications would you have to offer - and what tests would drivers have to pass - to make such a specialised service really work - ie a service that offers 100% guaranteed safe, private transport to women and perhaps to the elderly???


I have 2 full time and 3 partime drivers. 3 who are all in there early 70s. Real charmers with the woman folk, one an ex-entertainer (from way back Vietnam days). He has a method that works, when he hears a rider starting to singing along to a track he asks if they'd like to try a duet. HE gauges the mood and For some its a great, fun way to enjoy a ride.


----------



## Antqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Totally right Queen Ant!
> 
> In my cab days i built up a healthy client base of regular late night travellers. Most from local bank call centres (before Indian & Philippino call centres), & 80% female. Males dont understand the controlled fear that most Women have getting into a cab with a stranger. There are so many bad stories that a female rider will have their radar on for tge slightest hint of trouble.
> 
> ...


That expression 'controlled fear' says it all, Sydney Uber. 
I think any regular woman would be alarmed by a personal comment passed by a cab driver. From what girl riders have confided in me, they have definite reservations and concerns; women of all ages are harassed all the time, and once you're alone in someone else's vehicle you are definitely vulnerable.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It was Sci-Fi I think. The ol' brain cells are failing me.
> 
> Just had a thought which shows how old i am - I've never worn a baseball cap backwards.!


Or your pants hanging hanging half way down your ass.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Antqueen said:


> That I have have to 'hold my own against the guys' absolutely and utterly proves my point.
> Why do I have to hold my own against anyone?
> Either I get into my own licensed and insured car and drive people safely and reliably to their destination, or I don't. My driving record speaks for itself.
> Uber needs to look at their marketing strategy ...
> ...


Majority of my clients are females here in nyc, I have seen a few TLC female operators.


----------

